# i could use a few outside opinons on this one..



## Teko (Apr 9, 2010)

Ive left once to travel with my best friend, it got fucked in boone, nc by the police and the fact that he was considered a run away at the time.. poor choice on our behalf, but non the less. Came back home to my girl and life as society saw it. Picked up a job, made money, got an apt, blah blah blah... Bills bills bills and more fucking bills, and all the limits i could think of. Ive been trying for quite some time now to get my girlfriend to understand how i feel. Try to get her to see that this capital based system is not satisfying in the end. It's only going to leave us feeling empty and it does more and more everyday... She agrees with the empty part, but thinks that travelers and the whole lifestyle is absurd, dumpster diving anything but books is ludicrous and disgusting . Living on the road and seeing the world like it was suppose to be seen is not an option for her. This is where my dilemma lies. I love her with all my heart, but hate my daily life in this world and in return for staying in it, has left me feeling like a hypocrite for every penny that I spend. Its driving me mad staying her and fueling this monster that we call our protecting government. I yearn for the variables of outside, off the map. All of this is foreign to her in a whole. Im terrified of leaving the one consistently good thing in my life. But like I said, I hate living in the belly of the monster. Im torn, and going mad with out a concrete view. I'd just like some people's views on all of this madness.


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't think there is much room for outside opinions for this one.. seems to me like you've got a very personal decision to make. Weigh your options.


----------



## Angela (Apr 11, 2010)

This is definitely a personal kind of decision to be made. Although some folks find the kind of life you've described stifling others find it liberating. All depends on what perspective your coming from I guess. This is something you really need to decide for yourself not based on what your girlfriend has decided for herself. What some people describe as stable others call stifling and vice versa. Decide what your priorities are and then see if they match with hers, if not go your own ways.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Apr 11, 2010)

Do whatever makes you happiest. These days you gotta look out for number one, and that's yourself


----------



## Teko (Apr 16, 2010)

time to pack.


----------



## stanktank (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm with arrow on this one. see if you can't strike a balance between the two. maybe that way you'll be able to figure out which one is more important to you, like lining these two options up side by side might give you a clearer view of what you really need at this point in your life. but yeah, really man, it's your call.


----------

